# Can I glue to a varnished piece of wood?



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

When I built my island I put a pair of braces up too high and the cooktop hit them. I have removed the braces carefully with my fien multitool and will make new ones that mount lower. I have already varnished the interior of the cabinet. Can I glue the brace to the already varnished pieces? I used two coats of poly. This brace isn't really structural but a good joint is worth the work. 

Thanks!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

240sxguy said:


> When I built my island I put a pair of braces up too high and the cooktop hit them. I have removed the braces carefully with my fien multitool and will make new ones that mount lower. I have already varnished the interior of the cabinet. Can I glue the brace to the already varnished pieces? I used two coats of poly. This brace isn't really structural but a good joint is worth the work.
> 
> Thanks!


Yellow or white glue won't stick. A two part epoxy is your best bet. 












 







.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Dammit! I thought that was what you might say. Thanks, glad I asked!


----------



## Conor D (Dec 27, 2010)

Good question! It's one I've often wondered about myself


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah, it occurred to me that the grain being sealed by the varnish likely wasn't ideal. I have some 2 part epoxy in my toolbox for just such an event now! Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't think epoxy will stick well or at all to urethane so even with a roughed up mechanical joint it is not a good idea. Once urethane has set, almost nothing including urethane will stick to it. It creates an almost chemically inert plastic. that's one of it's strength and greatest weakness as a finish. Even if you could stick to it, the joint would only be as strong as the wood urethane connection. 
Any seasonal moisture movement or vibration will probably separate it loose eventually.
Can you carve off the urethane in the area of the joint to make a new surface?


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

It's already glued up. I did it last week. I am sure it will be fine. I used pocket screws and epoxy. It's not in an area subject to shear, so I doubt it will ever be a problem. More redundant support than anything else. I wish I had test fitted everything before finishing the interior of the cabinet. Lesson learned!


----------

